# RGB zu CYMK umrechnen



## scream4040 (8. November 2009)

Leute ich brauche eure hilfe wie kann ich ein programm schreiben das die rgb farben auf cymk farben konvertiert ich habe was geschrieben weiss aber nicht ob das so ok ist 

ich habe ein witeres problem wie kann ich das programm aufrufen und zwar soll der aufruf folgendermaßen aussehen

c:/java RGBtoCYMK 75 0 130

ich verstehe nicht wo und wie ich das machen muss (alles ohne if bedingung)


public static void main(String[] args) {

		float r = Float.parseFloat(args[0]);
		float g = Float.parseFloat(args[1]);
		float b = Float.parseFloat(args[2]);

		float t = Math.max (r,g);
		float max = Math.max(t,b);

		double w = (max/255);

		double c = ((w-(r/255))/w);
		double m = ((w-(g/255))/w);
		double y = ((w-(b/255))/w);
		double k = (1-w);


		System.out.println("cyan    ="+c);
		System.out.println("magenta ="+m);
		System.out.println("yellow  ="+y);
		System.out.println("black   ="+k);
	}


----------



## mccae (8. November 2009)

scream4040 hat gesagt.:


> Leute ich brauche eure hilfe wie kann ich ein programm schreiben das die rgb farben auf cymk farben konvertiert ich habe was geschrieben weiss aber nicht ob das so ok ist
> 
> ich habe ein witeres problem wie kann ich das programm aufrufen und zwar soll der aufruf folgendermaßen aussehen
> 
> ...



Huhu,
Wieso das Rad neu erfinden?

Nach ner Minute googlen hab ich das hier gefunden:


```
ColorSpace cmyk = new ColorSpace(ColorSpace.TYPE_CMYK, 4);
float[] values = cmyk.fromRGB(rgbFloatArray);
```

"java rgb to cmyk" in Google eingeben. Drittes von oben....


----------

